# black wow - is it worth its price tag?



## m0bov

Hi, I am looking for a good product to remove wax stains on external plastic trim and something to use in the engine bay. I have been told Wow is good for this, but its a small fortune. I have tried AG Fast Glass, short of scrubbing it with neat APC, any other ideas? Or would Wow do this for me??

Thanks.


----------



## adamf

Tried Ground Nut oil?

Sounds silly but it worked for me. 80p for a massive bottle worth a try.


----------



## Glossboss

Duragloss wax erasure! speak to alex at serious performance.


----------



## mistryn

sounds silly but i used an eraser, took all the wax marks off leaving a matt finish, which then i went over with black shoe polish

now everytime it rains i get mad beading on the door trims :lol:


----------



## jayt

and dirty black fingers every time you touch it, yuck!!! ground nut oil sounds interesting however i seen on the telly one night that smooth peanut butter is good too.


----------



## Jakedoodles

CG new look trim gel, in tests I have done (long term - some 6 weeks) is better than black wow.


----------



## Supreme Detailing

I have tried Black wow recently but have found that Autoglym by far out performs it and at a far more reasonable price.


----------



## OctaneGuy

How come your online store lists under Manufacturers--Black Wow? Black Wow isn't a manufacturer--it's a product name. Second of all, you aren't even an approved retailer, so it seems a little strange you would list that on your site.

Can you show me your evidence how Autoglym "far out performs" BW? I'd love to see your data.

Richard



Detailing Devon said:


> I have tried Black wow recently but have found that Autoglym by far out performs it and at a far more reasonable price.


----------



## Tintin

I bought some Forever Black from Elite Car Care (also available on ebay) and that has worked very well on heavily wax stained plastic trim on a 2000 Carisma. One bottle is probably enough to do around 3 cars. Mask up around the trim though as it's tricky to clean off paintwork. 

It's a dye really I guess, but it worked and has lasted, when the wax marks quickly reappeared with other bumper rejuvenators (guess they were just cleaners).


----------



## OctaneGuy

It if were just a cleaner, then the wax marks wouldn't have reappeared. Most trim "rejuvenators" aren't cleaners, they just make the trim look dark for awhile until it wears off. Any wax residue is just masked until the chemical wears off.

What you want to do is thoroughly clean the plastic with a cleaner like rubbing alcohol, or other chemical designed just for wax/polish removal, before dressing. Some products like BW are cleaner/dressings--which contain small amounts of cleaner to help clean the trim while improving the look, but it will never work as effectively as a dedicated cleaner on tough spots, unless you are willing to use more product to compensate.

Dye based products are good for permanent solutions, but they do have their drawbacks--messy, hard to remove off paint, color specific...

Richard



Tintin said:


> It's a dye really I guess, but it worked and has lasted, when the wax marks quickly reappeared with other bumper rejuvenators (guess they were just cleaners).


----------



## Grizzle

Detailing Devon said:


> I have tried Black wow recently but have found that Autoglym by far out performs it and at a far more reasonable price.





OctaneGuy said:


> How come your online store lists under Manufacturers--Black Wow? Black Wow isn't a manufacturer--it's a product name. Second of all, you aren't even an approved retailer, so it seems a little strange you would list that on your site.
> 
> Can you show me your evidence how Autoglym "far out performs" BW? I'd love to see your data.
> 
> Richard


Hahaha OWNED!!!


----------



## nick the fish

thought you had to pay the subscription to be a manufacturer etc and promote your products?

whatever, some think Black Wow is the next best thing to sliced bread - others are less impressed (me among them)

as regards the status of a 'seller' - thats a bit 'off' imo - there are plenty of people in this country who are resellers of products from the USA - if you want an 'official' supplier - simply be a mug and pay the premium?

the guy who did the original group buy did so to help the forum members - and for that i thank him

so why - NOW - do we get the US manufacturer coming on here and giving it 'large'? - where was he when a group buy was being discussed?

sorry if i've got my facts wrong but i'm saying what i see/read!!!


----------



## spitfire

I think you have got it wrong  Octane Guy is *THE *man :lol:


----------



## nick the fish

spitfire said:


> I think you have got it wrong  Octane Guy is *THE *man :lol:


care to elaborate?

or are one liners your speciality?


----------



## s1mmo440

nick the fish said:


> care to elaborate?
> 
> or are one liners your speciality?


Octane Guy developed Black wow as far as I know! :thumb:


----------



## nick the fish

s1mmo440 said:


> Octane Guy developed Black wow as far as I know! :thumb:


yes ......and? (thought his father developed it?)

plenty of people have developed things - so what?

my comment was actually about AFTER the group buy he has come on here to defend his product against those such as myself who do not think its the be all?

some are happy - some are not! - last time i checked it was a free world to comment on products?

i just thought the cheap snipe at a seller not being 'approved' was not required

ergo, if he's approved the product works better??


----------



## s1mmo440

nick the fish said:


> yes ......and? (thought his father developed it?)
> 
> plenty of people have developed things - so what?
> 
> my comment was actually about AFTER the group buy he has come on here to defend his product against those such as myself who do not think its the be all?
> 
> some are happy - some are not! - last time i checked it was a free world to comment on products?
> 
> i just thought the cheap snipe at a seller not being 'approved' was not required
> 
> ergo, if he's approved the product works better??


Yeah I see what your saying mate! It is a free world for people to pass judgement on products and the seller is entitled to give his judgement on it, the being approved bit is a seperate thing for Octane Guy to look at personally with the seller. :thumb:

I myself think Black Wow is very good and perhaps the only thing that lets it down is the price and size of bottle, I know a little goes a far way but I still find myself reaching for AG Bumpercare on normal Valets and save Black Wow for myself


----------



## spitfire

nick the fish said:


> yes ......and? (thought his father developed it?)
> 
> plenty of people have developed things - so what?
> 
> my comment was actually about AFTER the group buy he has come on here to defend his product against those such as myself who do not think its the be all?
> 
> some are happy - some are not! - last time i checked it was a free world to comment on products?
> 
> i just thought the cheap snipe at a seller not being 'approved' was not required
> 
> ergo, if he's approved the product works better??


I think you'll find that Alan W (the guy who did the group buy) was in full consultation with Octane guy regarding the group buy. You can find all the details regarding Octane Guy from his DW profile and if you are really interested follow this link http://www.showcardetailing.com/ . I also think he has every right to question a resellers credentials.

And for the record, your not bad at cheap snipes yourself.

Quote.
care to elaborate?
or are one liners your speciality?


----------



## nick the fish

s1mmo440 said:


> Yeah I see what your saying mate! It is a free world for people to pass judgement on products and the seller is entitled to give his judgement on it, the being approved bit is a seperate thing for Octane Guy to look at personally with the seller. :thumb:
> 
> I myself think Black Wow is very good and perhaps the only thing that lets it down is the price and size of bottle, I know a little goes a far way but I still find myself reaching for AG Bumpercare on normal Valets and save Black Wow for myself


very fair comments - thanks

i think that any product that works on 'plastic' is very dependent on the type of 'plastic'

now, some of you may recall my last little discussion about plastics and the use of IPA for cleaning said plastics - the forums self appointed expert 'Doctor' took me to task saying that IPA softens/dissolves plastics - yet Black Wow suggest rubbing alcohol (aka IPA) to clean plastic before application of Black Wow

you see the problem?


----------



## nick the fish

spitfire said:


> I think you'll find that Alan W (the guy who did the group buy) was in full consultation with Octane guy regarding the group buy. You can find all the details regarding Octane Guy from his DW profile and if you are really interested follow this link http://www.showcardetailing.com/ . I also think he has every right to question a resellers credentials.
> 
> And for the record, your not bad at cheap snipes yourself.
> 
> Quote.
> care to elaborate?
> or are one liners your speciality?


whoa there mate!!

Octane Guy only filled in his profile when i took him to task on the matter - FACT!!!

as to questioning resellers - that should be dealt with by pm or via moderators as it may break trading 'rules' - plenty on here do it! - i've bought products through the forum from people who are not approved outlets and its saved me money

as for one liners/snipes - i'm the master, look and learn


----------



## spitfire

nick the fish said:


> whoa there mate!!
> 
> Octane Guy only filled in his profile when i took him to task on the matter - FACT!!!
> 
> as to questioning resellers - that should be dealt with by pm or via moderators as it may break trading 'rules' - plenty on here do it! - i've bought products through the forum from people who are not approved outlets and its saved me money
> 
> *as for one liners/snipes - i'm the master, look and learn*


Whatever.

I'm sure if the mods think he's breaking rules they''ll not be slow to tell him.

You don't like the product and others do. Let's just leave it at that.


----------



## Ronnie

Now girls handbags down!!!! Ronnie ducks for cover..... No need for another slanging match... It is ok for personal preference as to what the better product is it might be even down to how its applied. Personally I like Black Wow and am not fussed on Auto Glym but thats by the by. The thread has been hyjacked a bit and possibly a proper test should be done but then again the pros using the products are the best test. Now as to who sells it I think that is what PM's are for no matter who you are public slanging is just counter productive... 

now can we get back on track and nick I think u will find I AM the master!!! joke!


----------



## spitfire

Ronnie said:


> Now girls handbags down!!!! Ronnie ducks for cover..... No need for another slanging match... It is ok for personal preference as to what the better product is it might be even down to how its applied. Personally I like Black Wow and am not fussed on Auto Glym but thats by the by. The thread has been hyjacked a bit and possibly a proper test should be done but then again the pros using the products are the best test. Now as to who sells it I think that is what PM's are for no matter who you are public slanging is just counter productive...
> 
> now can we get back on track and nick I think u will find I AM the master!!! joke!


*You stay out of it  *





















:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## AndyC

I've read this twice and I'm definitely being thick as sh1t as I don't know who's who :wall: 

I was down for a bottle of Black Wow but one or two people whose opinions I respect didn't exactly jump around clapping and clutching their privates when they used it (so to speak) so I didn't bother as I figured adding a fifteenth trim dressing was just a bit OTT  

However, Raceglaze's trim dressing is working very well for me some 3 weeks after application on our Clio's black bits albeit now covered in an unacceptable film of dirt, salt and accumulated crap from the last 10 days


----------



## nick the fish

spitfire said:


> Whatever.
> 
> I'm sure if the mods think he's breaking rules they''ll not be slow to tell him.
> 
> You don't like the product and others do. Let's just leave it at that.


fine!!

also to correct matters, i did not say i disliked the product - i said that i thought AG Bumper care was better and certainly offered better value for money

i have no regrets buying Black Wow and i thanked Alan for his work on behalf of the forum

if you don't try something you can't comment on it

BUT - i made the point in an earlier post that 'plastics' are all generic by name/nature and as such some products work better with some than others

now, from a brief reading of all the background to Black Wow it seems that it works best on the 'plastic' trim of the Mini's

so it works for some- great!


----------



## Ronnie

Spit... U hade me going there nice oneM8:thumb: :thumb: :lol: :lol: 

Feker!!!


----------



## nick the fish

Ronnie said:


> Now girls handbags down!!!! Ronnie ducks for cover..... No need for another slanging match... It is ok for personal preference as to what the better product is it might be even down to how its applied. Personally I like Black Wow and am not fussed on Auto Glym but thats by the by. The thread has been hyjacked a bit and possibly a proper test should be done but then again the pros using the products are the best test. Now as to who sells it I think that is what PM's are for no matter who you are public slanging is just counter productive...
> 
> now can we get back on track and nick I think u will find I AM the master!!! joke!


thanks


----------



## spitfire

AndyC said:


> I've read this twice and I'm definitely being thick as sh1t as I don't know who's who :wall:
> 
> I was down for a bottle of Black Wow but one or two people whose opinions I respect didn't exactly jump around clapping and clutching their privates when they used it (so to speak) so I didn't bother as I figured adding a fifteenth trim dressing was just a bit OTT
> 
> However, Raceglaze's trim dressing is working very well for me some 3 weeks after application on our Clio's black bits albeit now covered in an unacceptable film of dirt, salt and accumulated crap from the last 10 days


I'm sure there are a few good products out there and that some of them will work better on some plastics than others. I'd imagine that wash techniques will have a bearing too. That's what I've found anyway.


----------



## spitfire

Ronnie said:


> Spit... U hade me going there nice oneM8:thumb: :thumb: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Feker!!!


Te he.


----------



## Ronnie

and peace and tranquility is restored to DW!!


----------



## nick the fish

spitfire said:


> I'm sure there are a few good products out there and that some of them will work better on some plastics than others. I'd imagine that wash techniques will have a bearing too. That's what I've found anyway.


Black Wow recommends application pre - wash?

see back to post 19 ref pre treatment cleaning with IPA?

any thoughts please - and thats an honest question!


----------



## spitfire

nick the fish said:


> Black Wow recommends application pre - wash?
> 
> see back to post 19 ref pre treatment cleaning with IPA?
> 
> any thoughts please - and thats an honest question!


I didn't catch your discussion with the Doctor, and I don't know wether anything softens these plastics or not. In saying that, I haven't seen any bumpers melting off the car  I think too that a proper clean of any part that is going to be dressed is essential to said products durability. ie. just like a paint cleanser and wax. The correct method for doing this on plastics, I suppose, is still up for debate. I think we have found something to agree on though as personally I'm convinced that certain plastics react differently to different dressings in the durability stakes.

I'm no expert though and that's an honest answer.


----------



## Glossmax

I tend to use APC to clean very dirty plastics and rubber before dressing them so is this not good enough for Black Wow?


----------



## Refined Reflections

The jury for me is still out, initially I wasn't that impressed however after some more pointers from Octane Guy I'm giving it another trial and will see how things go.

As for Octane Guy being on here and answering questions etc, I understand that DW Admin invited him to get involved (answering etc) so I can't see that he's doing anything wrong, unlike some detailers on DW who have online shops and think that they can try to sell/promote, thats wrong.


----------



## Alan W

Pug_101 said:


> I tend to use APC to clean very dirty plastics and rubber before dressing them so is this not good enough for Black Wow?


Yes, APC is fine as is an IPA widedown. They are both doing the same thing in removing any previous treatment and ensuring that the next treatment, Black Wow or whatever, has a good basis to adhere to. This will maximise the appearance and longevity of the product.

As said above you wouldn't apply a different LSP to your paintwork without properly preparing the paint for the new LSP so why should plastic trim be any different?

Alan W


----------



## Glossmax

Thanks Alan for clearing that up.


----------



## OctaneGuy

If you haven't read any of the "vast numbers" of posts I have made here on DW, I try to maintain a professional response without getting personal however this time I'm going to make an exception. And if you or anyone wants to get into the boxing ring and duke it out, I'm all for it. :wall:

Have you ever watched the old American comedy "The Odd Couple" about two divorced men who live together and they are both complete opposites of each other? Probably haven't since this was back in the late 70's, early 80's, but there was an episode that has always stuck in my mind. Felix Unger said, and I'm paraphrasing here "Don't ever assume, because when you do, you make an ASS out of U and ME". I've always loved that line...wonder if the DW sensors will sensor that out.

What agreements I have in place with DW and myself is none of your business, just as it is with any other sponsor. However, I'm not here telling people to go to my website and buy my detailing products either. In fact, any support I've given out has been to my local retailers who are approved--because you all should be buying from them.

re: BW
I'm glad you are less than impressed by BW, not everyone can be raving about how great it is, otherwise it wouldn't be believable!

re: seller
Nobody can sell Black Wow without being an authorized retailer. Plain and simple. I am the manufacturer and USA distributor and through my relations with distributors that I'm setting up around the world--anyone that wishes to sell BW must go through the proper channel. So once again, you've shown that you shouldn't make assumptions on topics you know nothing about.

re: Group Buy
Alan W. is and was a friend of mine and a fellow MINI owner when he told me about holding a group buy over here at DW. I was busy with setting up my own forum and business at the time, and really didn't pay much attention to DW. Bill had emailed me several times to come check things out, but I never really got around to it until much later. But once again, you've managed to make assumptions about something you know nothing about.

re: My father developed it
So, do you see my father posting? Is he a detailer too? How many chemists do you think are inside of a typical wax manufacturer? If you went to them and asked them to make the perfect product that you envisioned, and they made it--would you tell the world that YOU made it?? Or would you say "Joe" the chemist did it at such and such laboratories???? Give me a break, who do you think you are Nicky????

I have had no problems telling the world that my father, the chemist, actually formulated it but he couldn't have made it without me either because it was a joint effort, and no I'm not a chemist and make no claims to be.

re: i just thought the cheap snipe at a seller not being 'approved' was not required

Credibility is everything in this business. If you can't get some basic facts straight, and you have a hidden agenda--then maybe all of your responses will be just as colored. I'm just putting the facts out there as well. He made some inaccurate statements about my product, so I put it out there. He also made claims about another product "far outperforming" BW, so I once again asked--show me the proof. Simple as that.

re: IPA
Did I say use IPA 100%?? I said diluting it 50/50 as a cleaner works for many people. It's commonly done here in the states. Will 100% IPA dissolve the plastics that BW is designed to protect? Based on my experience that hasn't been true. Take a solvent like Acetone, and you'll see how plastic dissolves in it. But I've got a pre-cleaner in the works as well for those people that need something stronger than BW does on its own.

re: Octane Guy only filled in his profile when i took him to task on the matter - FACT!!!
Well yes that's true. Did I have something to hide?? I have not been a frequent contributor to the forum. It took me many weeks before I could see my PM's since you can't use them until you've had 10 posts under your belt. Why do you have such an interest in acting as "internet police"? I was invited to participate here on DW by the forum Admins.

re: as for one liners/snipes - i'm the master, look and learn
Glad you are proud of that fact, it really shows.

Richard



nick the fish said:


> thought you had to pay the subscription to be a manufacturer etc and promote your products?
> 
> whatever, some think Black Wow is the next best thing to sliced bread - others are less impressed (me among them)
> 
> as regards the status of a 'seller' - thats a bit 'off' imo - there are plenty of people in this country who are resellers of products from the USA - if you want an 'official' supplier - simply be a mug and pay the premium?
> 
> the guy who did the original group buy did so to help the forum members - and for that i thank him
> 
> so why - NOW - do we get the US manufacturer coming on here and giving it 'large'? - where was he when a group buy was being discussed?
> 
> sorry if i've got my facts wrong but i'm saying what i see/read!!!





nick the fish said:


> yes ......and? (thought his father developed it?)
> 
> plenty of people have developed things - so what?
> 
> my comment was actually about AFTER the group buy he has come on here to defend his product against those such as myself who do not think its the be all?
> 
> some are happy - some are not! - last time i checked it was a free world to comment on products?
> 
> i just thought the cheap snipe at a seller not being 'approved' was not required
> 
> ergo, if he's approved the product works better??





nick the fish said:


> very fair comments - thanks
> 
> i think that any product that works on 'plastic' is very dependent on the type of 'plastic'
> 
> now, some of you may recall my last little discussion about plastics and the use of IPA for cleaning said plastics - the forums self appointed expert 'Doctor' took me to task saying that IPA softens/dissolves plastics - yet Black Wow suggest rubbing alcohol (aka IPA) to clean plastic before application of Black Wow
> 
> you see the problem?





nick the fish said:


> whoa there mate!!
> 
> Octane Guy only filled in his profile when i took him to task on the matter - FACT!!!
> 
> as to questioning resellers - that should be dealt with by pm or via moderators as it may break trading 'rules' - plenty on here do it! - i've bought products through the forum from people who are not approved outlets and its saved me money
> 
> as for one liners/snipes - i'm the master, look and learn


----------



## OctaneGuy

Yes, its a good alternative to buffing it after application. Apply it to the trim, and wash the paint like you normally would. If you use IPA, dilute it 50/50 with water or use a pre-cleaner if it's heavily soiled.



nick the fish said:


> Black Wow recommends application pre - wash?
> 
> see back to post 19 ref pre treatment cleaning with IPA?
> 
> any thoughts please - and thats an honest question!


----------



## Alex L

you can't please all the people all of the time 

I quite like Black Wow, the trim on my car has it on and it's doing well (shame I still don't have the cavalier as AG bumper care was the only product that looked good on it,but didn't last too long or remove/cover any of the polish residue that was ground in).


----------



## Ronnie

I am suggesting something. The original post he has been lost due to the hand bag swinging session that has taken up 3 pages. To be honest I and i think most people don't really care who is selling what or who has an agreement with who to sell the stuff or not.. or even if it was your great granny who came up with the formula. All we want to know does it deliver the goods and is it better than the others to warrant the premium... That is all. A public hissy fit is not the basis of a business acumen results are... WHY DON'T WE GET A TEST ORGANISED AND SEE HOW IT PERFORMS!

Nowadays it is virtually impossible for a manufacturer to control who sells their product especially if it has been purchased through a 3rd party.. The cannot say they are an aurthorised reseller also warranty issues can be voided that is all..... fact! And yes I have the business experiance to back that before you ask.

now as the origional poster asked I personally like black wow I first scrub the plastic with a stiff tooth brush (or the wife's if she has annoyed me) with neat APC and dry off theis will loosen most of the ground in wax then place a dab of black wow on a sponge applicator and rub in.. Leave for 10 mins and buff off job done. Then if the car is still in the garage I will give it another buff in an hour or so as it sometimes is a bit sticky. I heve had it on for 6 weeks and it was still holding up well. now can we please get over ourselves and enjoy the site.....


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

I have to say i have applied bw to my vxr grill and it is still beading like a good un and has lost no shine that it had when applied..I pre cleaned with a 75/25 ipa wipedown as i have about a thousand gallons of it at work and just applied as per Alan informed me....To be honest all my mates cars have it on and some are over 10 years old with faded trim which is where it comes into its own.......The price to me is absolutely fine for what i am getting and am happy to pay it...


----------



## nick the fish

Ronnie made a very good point - why not organise a group test?

by an independent party who does not sell/promote Black Wow


----------



## talisman

need a cuppa after that.......


----------



## The Doctor

Can we have some Trim Wizard in this group test please


----------



## OctaneGuy

Sure, and he can't sell any of the other products being tested, nor can he be a rep for any of those products. He also must be knowledgeable enough about trim products to use them as directed and know what makes or doesn't make a good trim product. He also can't have a slant (preference) towards any one product, he must be completely independent and unbiased. I'd say that leaves out anybody here on DW.

What factors will you conduct the test? Price to performance? Amount of product used per application? Ease of use? Best looks with first application? Will you separate dressings, cleaner dressings, waterbased, silicone, and dyes?









Here's a MINI owner who conducted Trim tests of many popular products.
http://www.jwardell.com/mini/2006/09/10/the-final-trim-test-we-have-a-winner/

This test was performed in 2006

in 2007, he says this on his links page for favorite products.
"Black Wow for exterior textured plastic trim. Custom formulated by a MINI owner, last much much longer than any other treatment product I've tested."
http://www.jwardell.com/mini/carcare.html

Any of the numerous posts and pictures on the performance of BW compared to anything else were done by customers who don't sell or promote BW. Test all you like, but hundreds of DW'ers already know why BW is a good product.

Nicky, are you trying to convince yourself or other people??

Richard



nick the fish said:


> Ronnie made a very good point - why not organise a group test?
> 
> by an independent party who does not sell/promote Black Wow


----------



## Rich

I have done some back to back testing of AG Bumper care against Black Wow, on initial application the Black Wow blows the AG away. After a few days there was nothing in them after the Wow's inital shine.

Final results saw it Wow lasting no longer than the AG Bumper care though.

http://www.cliosport.net/forum/showthread.php?t=275077


----------



## OctaneGuy

Just for clarification, and thanks for the test, but I will quote from the BW website because people seem to misunderstand how BW is supposed to work.

http://www.showcardetailing.com/ukblackwow/faq.asp

"A: If the "uneven spots" is due to seeing some shininess there, don't worry, the shine isn't meant to last. That is, after your first wash, most of the shine will go away and your trim will have a more even, dark, matte appearance. The unevenness could also be caused by an existing dressing on the trim. You should use a precleaner like Meguiar's #39 Heavy Duty Vinyl Cleaner or even a 50/50 mix of rubbing alcohol and water to prep the trim."

One more thing, the Cliosport link also mentions that one application of BW looked better than two applications of AG. Interpret that as you will I guess. In the end, no silicone product is going to last against the harshest of weather conditions, but if one application looked better, then that means future applications will be easier and look better with less effort and isn't that what it's supposed to be about?? Keeping your ride looking it's best as long as possible with the least amount of effort?



Rich said:


> I have done some back to back testing of AG Bumper care against Black Wow, on initial application the Black Wow blows the AG away. After a few days there was nothing in them after the Wow's inital shine.
> 
> Final results saw it Wow lasting no longer than the AG Bumper care though.
> 
> http://www.cliosport.net/forum/showthread.php?t=275077


----------



## Rich

When I started the test it was merely going to be on looks alone, hence I tried a second coat of AG straight after, and yes it still could not compete with the Wow for looks. But I know from sections of the car just done with one layer of AG Bumper care that the multiple layers of the AG would have made little difference to the final results.

I was looking for a product that would leave my trim looking the best it could for a long time on my daily car as I really don't have the time to dedicate any more than a few hours once a month. The results compared to the price I can get a litre of AG Bumper Care for in reply to the title of the thread - No Black Wow is not worth the price tag for me. I will however be using it on my 'baby' Clio due to it looking so good.


----------



## OctaneGuy

Hey Rich,
Thanks for clarifying that for us.

Richard (also), lol.



Rich said:


> I will however be using it on my 'baby' Clio due to it looking so good.


----------



## s1mmo440

I think this seems to be the general concensus -

Black Wow is a fantastic product but def one to keep for your own car or special occasions as its just not cost effective compared to others like AG Bumper Care or CG New Look Trim Gel. 

Any chance of bringing the price down Octane Guy and making the bottle triple the size???  Its worth an ask. :thumb:


----------



## OctaneGuy

Thanks. I wish I could bring the price down, but the reason that BW looks so good is that the type of silicones I'm using are extremely expensive. I haven't found a cheaper raw material that I could use that didn't compromise the looks or performance. Of course I COULD dilute it like what others do, make it less concentrated, then put it in a bigger bottle. You would end up having to use more per application though.

Not sure about other products, but you should be using "sesame seed" sized amounts on the trim--if you're using more, then you're probably using too much. I've been calling it pea sized, but more and more of my customers are actually finding that pea sized is too much in most cases.

Currently a single bottle of Black Wow will last a typical MINI owner about two years.

Richard



s1mmo440 said:


> I think this seems to be the general concensus -
> 
> Black Wow is a fantastic product but def one to keep for your own car or special occasions as its just not cost effective compared to others like AG Bumper Care or CG New Look Trim Gel.
> 
> Any chance of bringing the price down Octane Guy and making the bottle triple the size???  Its worth an ask. :thumb:


----------



## wilbz11

well i love black wow and its defiantly the best trim product i have used:thumb:


----------



## Maxtor

OctaneGuy,

Can I have a paid for sample?


Regards

Maxtor


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

I must admit when i finished work today at 2 i went to the hanger where my forum have all our project cars and the mini cooper works which i detailed today for a few hours....I used black wow on this trim and i used a miniscule amount and agreed it went a long long way so i think size vs application means the bottle is in real terms larger than the competition.


----------



## Neil_S

OctaneGuy said:


> Thanks. I wish I could bring the price down, but the reason that BW looks so good is that the type of silicones I'm using are extremely expensive. I haven't found a cheaper raw material that I could use that didn't compromise the looks or performance. Of course I COULD dilute it like what others do, make it less concentrated, then put it in a bigger bottle. You would end up having to use more per application though.
> 
> Not sure about other products, but you should be using "sesame seed" sized amounts on the trim--if you're using more, then you're probably using too much. I've been calling it pea sized, but more and more of my customers are actually finding that pea sized is too much in most cases.
> 
> Currently a single bottle of Black Wow will last a typical MINI owner about two years.
> 
> Richard


Your doing right Richard, I much prefer a small but potent bottle of product, would leave more room on the detailing shelf for a wide range of products if everybody went that way :thumb:


----------



## Detailed Obsession

I've spent many years searching for the 'perfect' trim product - i've always had favourites but never something that was exactly as i wanted it - until BW came along. I'd read a lot on the American forums, but was so pleased upon testing it on my own car that it lived up to my expectations. It looked great, it was durable, it doesn't run down the paintwork when it rains - this was exactly what i wanted.

I initially thought i'd use the bottle quickly - but i haven't - it does last for ages so i can't see the problem with the bottle size? I used to get through Meg's Trim Detailer at a rate of knots, so the overall cost would probably be even. As for an issue with the price - i just bought my missus a lipstick she wanted - it's much smaller than the BW, will last a fraction of the time, cost £2 more, but she thinks it's great and she wanted it - so no problem. My car was a lot of money - spending £19 caring for the plastics is no big deal in the grand scheme of things 

Gareth


----------



## Cliff

Black Wow is certainly the best product I have used on vinyl and like others I have tried quite a few over the years.
It is the first one that I have used that has not streaked at all.
Durability is also the best and as Octane Guy has said the prep is all important.
My bottle from Alan :thumb: turned up just as I had dried the car so I popped some on what I thought was a pretty product free lot of trim.
It worked well but did not last as well as I had hoped.
Before my second application I thoroughly cleaned the trim with APC. This has made it last a lot better and has only really worn off in the last week or so of very bad weather and muddy water.
Before my next application I must get some IPA and use that as a cleaner.
I have now done all of the trim on an XC90 twice and still only used a small amount (and if anything I probably use too much  ) so I think the 'higher' initial cost will certainly be lost over the amount of time that I will get use from the bottle.


----------



## WHIZZER

OctaneGuy said:


> What agreements I have in place with DW and myself is none of your business, just as it is with any other sponsor. However, I'm not here telling people to go to my website and buy my detailing products either. In fact, any support I've given out has been to my local retailers who are approved--because you all should be buying from them.
> 
> re: Group Buy
> Alan W. is and was a friend of mine and a fellow MINI owner when he told me about holding a group buy over here at DW. I was busy with setting up my own forum and business at the time, and really didn't pay much attention to DW. Bill had emailed me several times to come check things out, but I never really got around to it until much later. But once again, you've managed to make assumptions about something you know nothing about.
> 
> re: Octane Guy only filled in his profile when i took him to task on the matter - FACT!!!
> Well yes that's true. Did I have something to hide?? I have not been a frequent contributor to the forum. It took me many weeks before I could see my PM's since you can't use them until you've had 10 posts under your belt. Why do you have such an interest in acting as "internet police"? I was invited to participate here on DW by the forum Admins.
> 
> Richard


Just to confirm the above Richard / Alan neither have broken any rules with regards advertising rules and hopefully in the New year will become Sponsors on Dw with Black Wow and other products.

Alan's group buy was authorised and he spent a vast amount of time as it became one of the largest group buys on DW .

Richard was invited onto DW , Not only is he a skilled detailer he also has great knowledge of products and hopefully will bring a lot to the forum when time allows .


----------



## lmc leroy

*I think black wow is over priced i propose we blockade the road and lobby government buildings*, while were there we can mention fuel prices!

Only joking - i haven't tried black wow but i'm getting some soon, want a longer lasting product then AG and CG, i do remember i had a trim product from Carplan that worked well, although it was more of a black dye substance which as was a pain in the a** to use.


----------



## bikeit

Just bought some BW and tried it on an old bumper, cleaned the bumper with some APC allowd to dry, applied a v v small amount of BW, so how long do you leave it on before taking off the surplus, and how long does it take the product to actually dry.


----------



## S63

bikeit said:


> Just bought some BW and tried it on an old bumper, cleaned the bumper with some APC allowd to dry, applied a v v small amount of BW, so how long do you leave it on before taking off the surplus, and how long does it take the product to actually dry.


I think the Wow in Black has diminished over recent years, I found it to be a dissapointing product, guess there's someone still using it that can help you.


----------



## Alan W

bikeit said:


> Just bought some BW and tried it on an old bumper, cleaned the bumper with some APC allowd to dry, applied a v v small amount of BW, so how long do you leave it on before taking off the surplus, and how long does it take the product to actually dry.


Applying Black Wow _very_ sparingly and massaging it well into the trim is the key and it should be touch dry in about 10 minutes. If it still feels sticky or tacky after this time you've applied too much.  Just take a clean MF and wipe off the surplus until you lose any sticky or tacky feeling. :thumb:

Hope the above helps.

Alan W


----------



## bikeit

:thumb:


----------



## OctaneGuy

I have to disagree. We have actually grown substantially over the years and it continues to impress owners. Successful applications lie entirely in the application technique which has continued to evolve as well.

We have a 2005 Honda Element in the shop with all of the plastic bits and we do 50/50 spots on all of it so customers can see how it looks and for how long. 6 months is the longest we've seen for one application.

Yesterday we did a comparison with Autofinesse's plastic product and Black Wow was noticeably darker and used less product.

Customers also continue to let us know that a single bottle of Black Wow outlasts any other product on the market.

We have a FaceBook page set up that discusses the latest application techniques and what's going on with the product.
Go to FaceBook/OnlyWow

And of course I update the BW website with new techniques as well.

To get the BEST results from Black Wow, make sure you prep the plastic first.

This is very important. If you've used other products before, they can inhibit proper absorption which is key to the longevity of Black Wow. APC isn't always sufficient but it's a good start. We developed Pre-Wow as a pre-cleaner for this purpose and customers have noticed even more durability by using Pre-Wow first.

Second, make sure you apply Black Wow several days or a week before you wash your car. You want to apply it and let it absorb. Dust may be attracted during this time, but then you just wash the car normally and the excess that didn't absorb is washed off leaving a nice matte finish on the plastic which won't attract further dust.

Giving BW time to absorb is the key and most people just apply it and remove the excess too soon.

Here are some examples.

This old Honda CRX was in very bad shape. It was due to be repainted but the owner couldn't find anything to restore the plastic. He tried everything. If you look at the portion on the left, if you applied Black Wow before prepping this, you wouldn't have a proper surface for BW to absorb into. Pre-Wow was used first and you can see how clean and uniform the surface is, ready for Black Wow.










This is after Black Wow









The owner of this MINI tried to use every product for two years to clean his plastic trim and an application of Pre-Wow did this 50/50









A recent user commented on a forum comparing Mothers Back To Black to Black Wow..."I have gotten the car very dirty a few times and washed it a few times since then and it is still very noticeable that the "wowed" section of the fender still looks years newer than the rest. Even for an early '09 model (basically its almost 4 years old now), the fenders are getting grey and looking old for a relatively new car. The Black Wow that has been applied still looks phenomenal."

Using Pre-Wow with a PC and carpet brush









After Black Wow









Our 2005 Honda Element we acquired in December with 200,000+ miles on it. Black Wow applied to driver side of grill.











S63 said:


> I think the Wow in Black has diminished over recent years, I found it to be a dissapointing product, guess there's someone still using it that can help you.


Thanks Alan!



Alan W said:


> Applying Black Wow _very_ sparingly and massaging it well into the trim is the key and it should be touch dry in about 10 minutes. If it still feels sticky or tacky after this time you've applied too much.  Just take a clean MF and wipe off the surplus until you lose any sticky or tacky feeling. :thumb:
> 
> Hope the above helps.
> 
> Alan W


----------



## Spoony

You have intrigued me with pre wow? Where can I get it in the UK?

I do like blackWOW... I've actually got 3 bottles of it in the garage so got a good supply. I also have many other products including the likes of carpro dlux and I feel BW still holds its own.


----------



## Alan W

Spoony said:


> You have intrigued me with pre wow? Where can I get it in the UK?
> 
> I do like blackWOW... I've actually got 3 bottles of it in the garage so got a good supply. I also have many other products including the likes of carpro dlux and I feel BW still holds its own.


Great to hear you still rate Black Wow Stuart given the number of trim products available today! :thumb:

Pre-Wow is not available in the UK unfortunately because there was no interest from the UK resellers of Black Wow. 

Alan W


----------



## OctaneGuy

A few more pix...
Black Wow









Pre-Wow was intended to remove embedded wax and polish from plastic bits. It works for a lot of other things. It's paint safe and washes off with soap and water. It also removes Black Wow, so we suggest that Pre-Wow is used to clean up the trim, spray it with a mixture of 98% water and 2% dish soap, wipe it, then apply Black Wow. PW can be used to remove BW off the skin as well. Spray PW on fingertips, rub hands together, wash with soap & water.

BEFORE









A few seconds later









Another use..removing paint transfer. This doesn't always work but it's a good first step.

The car was side swiped by a Toyota Camry









PW applied


















Once cleaned it revealed that it only required a tiny bit of wetsanding and compound to finish it off.



Spoony said:


> You have intrigued me with pre wow? Where can I get it in the UK?
> 
> I do like blackWOW... I've actually got 3 bottles of it in the garage so got a good supply. I also have many other products including the likes of carpro dlux and I feel BW still holds its own.


----------



## bikeit

OG where can we buy PW?


----------



## Spoony

Alan W said:


> Great to hear you still rate Black Wow Stuart given the number of trim products available today! :thumb:
> 
> Pre-Wow is not available in the UK unfortunately because there was no interest from the resellers of Black Wow.
> 
> Alan W


It will last years given how little trim there is on my car Alan! But I do have a hankering for a mini alongside that TT so will come in handy.

I'll have a chat with you about pre-wow. I'd like to try it given as I like systems that are designed to work together. Maybe between us we could somehow smuggle a few bottles in to the UK? lol

I think the key is learning to use BlackWOW properly - once you have it's certainly one of the best. I'm sure we've had many a discussion about it Alan which led to me learning the ropes so to speak.


----------



## OctaneGuy

Pre-Wow has been out since 2010...I think it's time to bug your your favorite UK retailers to bring it in! We have a UK distributor that can supply any of the traders.



bikeit said:


> OG where can we buy PW?


----------



## bikeit

Who is the UK distributor, would like to give this PW a go.


----------



## Alan W

bikeit said:


> Who is the UK distributor, would like to give this PW a go.


www.blackwow.co.uk

However, Pre-Wow is not presently on sale in the UK.

Alan W


----------



## Spoony

Excellent well, of certainly like to give this a shot. How about we run a group buy... would there be a possibility of that?

I can run it if required and co-ordinate with the UK distributor..?

Be good to know how many numbers we'd need to make it viable


----------



## Alan W

Spoony said:


> It will last years given how little trim there is on my car Alan! But I do have a hankering for a mini alongside that TT so will come in handy.
> 
> I'll have a chat with you about pre-wow. I'd like to try it given as I like systems that are designed to work together. Maybe between us we could somehow smuggle a few bottles in to the UK? lol
> 
> I think the key is learning to use BlackWOW properly - once you have it's certainly one of the best. I'm sure we've had many a discussion about it Alan which led to me learning the ropes so to speak.


I have a bottle of Pre-Wow Stuart and you are welcome to a sample. 

Yes, learning how to use Black WOW (just like many detailing products) is key to maximising its durability! :thumb: It is very popular in the US, especially with Mini owners! 

Alan W


----------



## Spoony

Cool Alan, would be nice to try.

Looking for a few bottles to complement my black wow, wonder if we can drum enough interest for a GB


----------



## streaky

I would be interested in a bottle of the Pre Wow. Had a bottle of Black Wow from a group buy off here some years ago and the bottle is still going.


----------

